

Ask HN: Advising/Support Co-founder - GB_001

Hello, I've been creating webapps since the age of 14 and now at 20 I've been wanting to try my first serious start-up.<p>Since I can't bootstrap due to lack of funds I began to start researching incubators going as far as meeting with some of them and showing off my ideas.<p>Most were thrilled with them, but there was one constant "but", I didn't have a co-founder. You see I'm more of a jack of all trades in web-development (Designer, Backend/Frontend/Database Developer), so I didn't feel the need for one up until now.<p>I didn't really fully understand why  needed one until I read that it's better to have a co-founder because of the stress that a start-up produces, but that still didn't solve the problem of me getting one. Most of my peers aren't very technical and are more school oriented. I pitched to a few of my peers alot of them said they would be onboard, but thy didn't really have anything to   contribute to the start-up.<p>The closest person I have to a co-founder now is a marketing major who is non-technical and is mostly there for support and advisory on how to present my ideas etc, but he has no experience in a start-up and no technical skills.<p>My worry is that when the time comes to put him down as a co-founder if I get accepted in to an incubator, would it be wise to do so?
======
arunkashyup
Even i'm well tech savy as you are but you cant hav a startup with only u.. my
advise is this.. speak to some very tech savy guys who are willing to do a
startup like you are ,,,;-)

~~~
GB_001
The problem is that there aren't many technical ones in my vicinity.

~~~
arunkashyup
see if you are interested in adding asian guys,, m in!!

